

CreatePDF.in: My two hour website to pdf project - gscott
http://www.CreatePDF.in

======
gscott
Uses latest start of the art technologies. ASP Classic, HTML with Tables. No
abuse control at the moment (although I have set a CPU and bandwidth limit in
IIS).

Has simple api where you can generate a PDF of a page. I have a client who
needs this and I have been shoving it off to my own server but now I can just
use this instead as a more generic solution. Supports saving the PDF in
landscape.

~~~
blueberry
It doesn't even work with style sheets. Can you specify what it works with?

~~~
defrex
I believe "start of the art" is a pun, since he's using lame tech.

~~~
gscott
It was late I meant state of the art, teach to to write anything after
midnight.

------
arpitnext
I have created a bookmarklet. Try it here:

<http://blog.arpitnext.com/tools/creat-pdf-bookmarklet.html>

------
adammichaelc
Tried homevalueprotect.com Got back:

ABCpdf6.Doc.1 error '80004005'

Unable to render HTML. Unable to load page.

/index.asp, line 135

------
apu
I generally "print to pdf" if I want a pdf of a page, or use the firefox
screengrab plugin to make png images of full page-length (super-awesome!):

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1146/>

------
arturadib
Doesn't work with JavaScript.

Search Google for "browser testing" for some screenshot services that do.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
How does this compare with htmldoc?

<http://www.htmldoc.org/>

------
dangrossman
Doesn't look anything like how a browser renders it. I'll just use a PDF print
driver.

------
bokonist
Not bad, needs more margins at the top and the bottom but otherwise looks
quite good.

------
johnrob
I'd prefer a tool that did the exact opposite (without flash).

~~~
_delirium
This is one option: <http://pdftohtml.sourceforge.net/>

------
chunkyslink
I got a blank pdf for www.engageinteractive.co.uk

------
jacksoncarter
Nice work. Doesn't work well with AJAX though.

